# 11/14 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Phenomenal Survivor Series Go Home Show



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spectrum Center, Charlotte, NC*​


> Tonight on SmackDown LIVE, two huge championship matches threaten to change the landscape of Survivor Series just days before WWE’s fall spectacular. Charlotte Flair returns home to The Queen City to square off with Natalya for the SmackDown Women’s Title. Plus, Baron Corbin defends the United States Championship against Sin Cara, and The New Day battle Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn. Don’t miss any of the action on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Charlotte Flair to challenge SmackDown Women’s Champion Natalya tonight on SmackDown LIVE*​


> Charlotte Flair will get another opportunity at the SmackDown Women’s Championship tonight on SmackDown LIVE when she challenges Natalya in her hometown of Charlotte, N.C.
> 
> In their last encounter for the title at WWE Hell in a Cell, The Queen had the champion on the ropes and looked to be on the verge of taking her first SmackDown Women’s Championship. However, a desperate Natalya grabbed a steel chair and used it to batter Charlotte’s knee in a jaw-dropping attack.
> 
> In the meantime, the champion has been focused on her impending Champion vs. Champion battle with Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss at Survivor Series, while The Queen qualified for Team SmackDown in the Women’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match. However, this match has the potential to change Survivor Series, as a Charlotte victory over Natalya would result in The Queen facing Bliss in Houston. The Raw Women's Champion stated last night that she'll be keeping a close eye on the match, and may even make her way up to Charlotte to see her Survivor Series opponent in person.











*Sin Cara challenges Baron Corbin for the United States Title tonight on SmackDown LIVE*​


> Sin Cara exacted a measure of retribution on Baron Corbin when he pummeled The Lone Wolf two weeks ago on SmackDown LIVE. Tonight, the masked man will get the chance to take Corbin’s United States Championship.
> 
> The rivalry between these two Superstars has been simmering in recent weeks. First, Sin Cara flustered The Lone Wolf with a series of scintillating dives that led to a count-out victory. One week later in a rematch, Corbin unleashed his rage on the masked man, got himself disqualified and planted his nemesis into the arena floor with End of Days. In another rematch on the Oct. 31 edition of SmackDown LIVE, the United States Champion sought to get under the skin of Sin Cara, trying to remove his rival’s sacred mask. For his troubles, Corbin caught a beating from Sin Cara that left him scurrying into the WWE Universe.
> 
> Now, they’ll collide with Corbin’s coveted United States Title on the line, as well as a spot in a Champion vs. Champion Match against Intercontinental Champion The Miz at Survivor Series. Who will walk out of SmackDown LIVE as champion? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*The New Day face Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn tonight on SmackDown LIVE*​


> A huge tag team battle has been set for tonight's SmackDown LIVE, as The New Day will take on Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn.
> 
> The fast-escalating rivalry between the two factions started in the United Kingdom when Kofi Kingston, Big E & Xavier Woods were basking in their successful raid of Monday Night Raw with SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon, only for Owens & Zayn to hit the scene and ruin the fun. To settle the score, McMahon made a singles match between Kingston and Zayn, which The Dreadlocked Dynamo won. After the bell, KO pounced on Kingston and pummeled him until Woods and Big E ran him off.
> 
> What will happen when these two teams collide? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Daniel Bryan returns to SmackDown LIVE*​


> Two weeks ago, SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan ventured into enemy territory on his own. Bryan went to Raw attempting extend the olive branch to Team Red and General Manager Kurt Angle, making it clear that he did not agree with SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon’s decision to place Raw under siege.
> 
> Angle, who did not react well to Bryan’s offered apology, provided The “Yes!” Man a measure of protection, keeping Team Blue’s GM in his office rather than have him walk through an arena filled with Raw Superstars eager for retribution. But Angle’s office turned out to be anything but a safe haven for Bryan, as Kane viciously attacked him.
> 
> Bryan returns to SmackDown LIVE this Tuesday. What will he have to say as the tension between Raw and SmackDown escalates just days from what is sure to be an unforgettable Survivor Series?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully they announce Brock for the show and schedule a contract signing between the two.

You can have both GMs out there and both rosters surround the ring.

This is a Champion v Champion match, they really should go all out for it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The house that A...J...Styles built! :mark:


















For the first time in what feels like a Decade. I'm excited for SmackDown Live :monkey 

This should be a good episode hopefully. There's a good chance we get a RAW invasion here, too. SDL have invaded RAW twice and have yet to get their comeuppance. I fully expect The Shield to at least make an appearance to confront The New Day. There's a chance Brock appears too, but I'm still doubtful about that.

Just not knowing what to expect & the curiosity. This is something that has been missing from the brand. I wouldn't be surprised if it is better than RAW this week with AJ as Champ, or at the very least the best SDL in months. Last week's had a good Main Event, but the overall show was very poor. Becky beating up Ellsworth was kind of enjoyable too :sneaky


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally I can see the word SmackDown without getting pissed of that it's being held hostage by the worst nightmare in history. Welcome to your house AJ Styles, all hail our savior.








(Can we please get a damn AJ smiley??)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We need to get Breezango on the case tonight when several members of the SDL roster start to go missing

I wonder who it could be

:reigns


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

They don't even advertise what the new champ will be doing smh. Should be a good inter-brand brawl at least.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

C'mon Raw invasion!! C'mon Shield leading the Raw invasion :mark:

This could be a really good SD if they play it right. YAY no repetitive rambly Jinder promo!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shane gets attacked during the RAW invasion.

Bryan must step in at SvS :mark:










...and then I wake up

Seeing Bryan in there with Kurt and HHH would send me fucking insane. But it's not going to happen :sadbecky


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

You changed a lot of plans for Survivor Series into better ones, WWE. Now get that belt off Natalya already and give it the Queen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can Lesnar show up pls






















Ah who am I kidding :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RAW needs to invade the show. Otherwise this whole RAW vs. SDL has been a DUD.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> Can Lesnar show up pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he did show up there to F5 Orton last year, so if Raw does invade (which they freaking better), they should have him show up with them while everyone else is brawling. At least have a face off with both guys holding up their belts.

I can see Triple H being the ones to lead the troops in, since Angle couldn't be able to seek any kind of retribution.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm watching for an invasion


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

At the very least the Shield should show up tonight during the New Day vs. Zayn/Owens match. If RAW doesn't try to invade tonight after SDL has appeared on RAW twice then this whole buildups been a fail because so far it feels one sided. Triple H leading the troops in would be fun.

Besides that, Charlotte possibly winning the title and whats next for Ellsworth.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Carnage is about to go down on this show i think. No chance that this build doesn't end with a massive strike back from RAW especially with the pressure that Kurt is under.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Well, he did show up there to F5 Orton last year,


That's true, although Orton did RKO him on Raw first and he just retaliated.

This time around, there's no heat between them and Lesnar doesn't really care about the Raw/SD'S divide tbh. I'm still hoping he shows up though, but I'm not expecting him to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- How will AJ Styles celebrate after becoming the WWE Champion for the first time in 10 months?
- How will Daniel Bryan respond to Kane's attack on him 2 weeks ago?
- Will Charlotte Flair win the women's title?
- Will Baron Corbin or Sin Cara win the US title match?
- Will there be a Raw invasion tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume Raw will invade at some point.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great feeling going into a smackdown with AJ as champ and not Jinder.

Raw will invade for sure.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Vince some days, could have booked Jinder to beat AJ tonight and get back the title just to troll everyone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wonder what AJ will do with Brock not being there.

Maybe Raw will attack him?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Wonder what AJ will do with Brock not being there.
> 
> Maybe Raw will attack him?


Could be how they 'protect' AJ going in to his match vs Brock. I know nobody expects him to win regardless, but having him be beaten down prior means he wouldn't be at 100%


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's hoping Natalya loses her title to Charlotte. Don't care about the SD women's division, but Bliss deserves a better opponent than fucking Natalya.

I would say I hope that Corbin loses his title too, but if it means Sin Cara winning it then I guess we're getting a shit US Champion walking into SvS either way.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> Here's hoping Natalya loses her title to Charlotte. Don't care about the SD women's division, but Bliss deserves a better opponent than fucking Natalya.
> 
> I would say I hope that Corbin loses his title too, but if it means Sin Cara winning it then I guess we're getting a shit US Champion walking into SvS either way.


Sin Cara could at least give us a good match but he's dull as all fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that this Jinder shit seems like it's over with poor ticket sales in India, can they give AJ someone else for CoC?

Why not Rusev? He deserves a WWE title match.

CoC - Rusev
Royal Rumble - Cena (AJ gets his win back)
WM - Nakamura/Orton, either Nakamura wins and becomes the new top face or Orton wins and becomes the top heel on the SD with someone chasing him for most of the year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no internet right now so I prob won’t be posting in here during SD (unless they fix my internet in the next two hours lol)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no internet right now so I prob won’t be posting in here during SD (unless they fix my internet in the next two hours lol)


You can't post during The Shield invasion :sadbecky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930573656870109184
Awesome recap roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930573656870109184
> Awesome recap roud


They missed out on us geeks celebrating on here assaulting our keyboards in the spoiler thread :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You can't post during The Shield invasion :sadbecky


Exactly 

I’m on phone data right now but I don’t have enough left for the whole of SD.

Hahah I’ll just have to go scream like a fangirl at my Mum when it happens instead :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

First time in a while that I am looking forward to SDL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So with the news that's come out today about the Indian tour, do you this is it for Jinder?

If they're done they should get his rematch done a week or two after SS because the result will be unpredictable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Exactly
> 
> I’m on phone data right now but I don’t have enough left for the whole of SD.
> 
> Hahah I’ll just have to go scream like a fangirl at my Mum when it happens instead :lmao


"For god sake Ambrose Girl, what have you done now? Why are you screaming?" :trips7





"Oh, The Shield is on TV." :lauren


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I expect a Raw invasion tonight, should be very interesting. Should be a good show. Natalya vs Charlotte should be good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> So with the news that's come out today about the Indian tour, do you this is it for Jinder?
> 
> If they're done they should get his rematch done a week or two after SS because the result will be unpredictable.


I would think so. I think HHH beats him in India, and then maybe he gets a Midcard run down the line.

I wouldn't put it past them to waste AJ's CoC match by having the Jinder rematch then :meh Isn't the HHH match happening at a House show?

I'd rather not see it all together, because I don't want to handle the tension again..and the possibility :vince5 goes off his rocker once more.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would think so. I think HHH beats him in India, and then maybe he gets a Midcard run down the line.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them to waste AJ's CoC match by having the Jinder rematch then :meh Isn't the HHH match happening at a House show?
> 
> I'd rather not see it all together, because I don't want to handle the tension again..and the possibility :vince5 goes off his rocker once more.


 Bryan Alvarez was speculating that ticket sales were slow they added HHH to the card, that didn't increase numbers so they decided to drop a show. Meltzer will probably know more tonight.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe we'll see a Great Khali run-in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to get ready for SDL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I actually am looking forward to da big dawg wrecking through this weak roster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully we get some Raw vs SD face offs tonight. I want to see a WAR.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking the ending of Smackdown ends with a brawl.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought the Colons were gone...I see one in the crowd.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky calling out Askua :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My internet came back up just as SD started woohooooooo :woo


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a good feeling Raw guys are gonna go in that room.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This starting is so much better than Raw's already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be SHOCKED if Raw doesn't invade tonight.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

This better be leading somewhere


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Give us AJ already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Primo back there looking depressed af :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is so cringey.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Half of the people involved in this segment don't have even matches at Survivor Series :lmao

I'm still Team Raw.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Waiting...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This is awesome! A cameo from the Colons.:surprise:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Segment was goofy as hell, but I still loved it :lmao

Very fun. #TeamSDLive


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I'd be SHOCKED if Raw doesn't invade tonight.


I want to see The Shield mauling the SDL Roster, Maddox style


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think we'll see Lesnar tonight.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Where the heck is Cena?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Smackdown kicking RAW's butt and we are only a few minutes in..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This segment is so cringey.
> 
> :lmao


Hey, it still beats Stephanie :trolldog


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Becky and Bobby highfiving, lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess The Shield is gonna come out now.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

This is so cringy. This feud is over nothing but they are acting so serious.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Smackdown wins and it encourages some members of Raw to go to Smackdown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the first time ever that I want to see a super man punch spam fest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Where the heck is Cena?


Arriving on his big 'ol bus, with his Golden Shuffle....sorry, shovel. :CENA


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Arriving on his big 'ol bus, with his Golden Shuffle....sorry, shovel. :CENA


:lol

:reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The face that runs the place!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Owens and Zayn in the background was hilarious. They looked like they'd rather be in Syria LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's still crazy that Daniel and Cena are gonna be brother in laws one day!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This guarantees Brock coming out.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

If I didn't know who Daniel Bryan was I would've just thought he was some random bum who had learned his lines 30mins ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

P1, BAYBAY! :tucky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Phenomenal, A....J...Styles!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They really need to bring back pyro. It went great with AJ's entrance.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Would mark for a Brock beatdown right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy fuck the title looks fucking great on him. What a big difference.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

AJ is awesome!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

aj is masively over and has been but theyve wasted him for almost a year now


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan & AJ in the same ring. Could have been a Wrestlemania main event if things were different.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is the crowd not in unison or something? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now that's how a WWE champ is suppose to get a reaction!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A double AJ Styles chant??? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan still making fun of the Universal Championship name :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't see KO and Sami in that scene, I wish I had now :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, the WWE Champion actually getting a reaction and not crickets? I can't believe it

:sip


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I'd be SHOCKED if Raw doesn't invade tonight.





djpiccalo said:


> This better be leading somewhere





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles in the same ring :banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Testing my real time gif making setup.. Working well


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This opening is cheesy but it's still far better than how Raw opened last night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder in the back going "why didn't they do that for me???" :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Advocate Daniel Bryan!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He ain’t no Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

His legs aren't exactly big :kobelol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

His head is big, his head is thicc.. Woah now DBry.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God Bryan gives no fucks!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daniel going off on Brock. I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Testing my real time gif making setup.. Working well


Clean :applause


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Bryan telling it like it is


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LESNAR DO NOT TAKE THIS SHIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan bringing that Talking Smack attitude to SDLive.

Probably helps that he actually respects Styles as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is going ham on Brock! I'm loving it!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn Daniel :O


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Daniel Bryan the Advocate >>> Paul Heyman


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Daniel Bryan going in on my man Brock. 

hh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. "I give zero fucks" Daniel Bryan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine a AJ/Dbry feud and match roud


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Daniel Bryan the Advocate >>> Paul Heyman




Blasphemy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Clean :applause


My video source is on a 20 second delay from the TV.. I wanted to contribute to when a botch happens and someone says

"Anyone got a gif of that?"

Well.. Now I can capture those moments.. Or oh shit moments etc.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is there tonight, so I can definitely see why they're doing this promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bryan D shooting from the hip against Bork. oh


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn Bryans gotten so good on the mic


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Daniel Bryan giving Paul Heyman a run for his money.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn. Now I want Bryan vs. Brock after that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This promo is amazing and man the crowd is hot for AJ :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Blasphemy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, if you like mind numbing repetition than that's good for you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ should be saying this himself. Kinda lame that Bryan has to say it for him.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is the first time I recall PWInsider being wrong.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan Burning Brock...
AJ Burning Brock...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So if Charlotte wins does Carmella cash in tonight or does she do it at Survivor Series?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock Braun and Shield vs the entire SDL roster? Yeah I’ll take RAW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What are the chances of Zayn/Owens getting squashed tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan stole the segment. Damn.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope Sami and Kevin attack Shane and throw him out of a helicopter... for good. 

:zayn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Damn. Now I want Bryan vs. Brock after that.


That match was actually suppose to happen, but Bryan had to "retire".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Hey, if you like mind numbing repetition than that's good for you.




Hey if you look like a non wrestler talking about kayfabe the strongest wrestler in the past 20 years and try to be serious... cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Damn. Now I want Bryan vs. Brock after that.


Should have happened at Wrestlemania 31. But we had Roman/Lesnar with that Seth cash in instead.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Hey if you look like a non wrestler talking about kayfabe the strongest wrestler in the past 20 years and try to be serious... cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does this sentence even mean, was this supposed to be some clever response?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So AJ is going to push Brock?

He's gotta after that segment? I think the bit about mentally cracking is AJ is going to get close but he'll be the one that cracks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jinder this fucking goof.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow - I took 5 years off of WWE, just tuned back in this past month. Smackdown is leagues above Raw. I'm talking miles ahead.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice opening from Bryan and AJ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder probably gonna win the title back :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ walking past Jinder like he's a jobber.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bryan is so good on the mic. 
He had definitily what he takes to be the face of the company.

"This is not a Rocky movie. This is a AJ Styles production."@ Styles.

If someone few years ago would tell me that D-Bry and Styles would go hard on Heyman, I would totally laugh.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

When Jinder wins the belt back thats when I stop watching


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

cucumberlava said:


> Wow - I took 5 years off of WWE, just tuned back in this past month. Smackdown is leagues above Raw. I'm talking miles ahead.


It used to be, it hasn't been for quite a while now, but it's been getting better.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Eww. Can we please just forget about Jinder The Jobber now? Please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It really sucks that Bryan isn't wrestling. With a promo like that and his wrestling skills, he'd be the best all around talent in WWE by a mile.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does Sin Caras music sound like something that belongs on the wwe UK show? Shit is trash!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I didn't think I would say this when I first heard it, but I really like Corbin's new theme.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Trophies said:


> AJ walking past Jinder like he's a jobber.


Well he is :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody is bowing to Jinder now and he hates it :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock is there tonight, so I can definitely see why they're doing this promo.


 Really?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this match.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Should have happened at Wrestlemania 31. But we had Roman/Lesnar with that Seth cash in instead.


Actually, it would happen at Summerslam 2014 where Lesnar was supposed to squash Bryan. 
Instead, Cena do the job with Bryan's injury.

The Lesnar-Reigns was already the plan for WM 31.
Bryan-Lesnar has never been on theirs plans.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Sin Cara is winning here


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AJ just did exactly what he should have done.. Just walk away from the joke that Jinder is


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930603908375904256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930604755411402753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930605347244597248


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Law said:


> Really?


PWInsider made mention of it.


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

That opening segment was the corniest thing I've seen since...raw, I guess


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> AJ just did exactly what he should have done.. Just walk away from the joke that Jinder is


That's exactly how you're suppose to treat a jobber.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> PWInsider made mention of it.


I wish you people wouldn't come into the Live discussion threads with these possible spoilers.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> It used to be, it hasn't been for quite a while now, but it's been getting better.


Smackdown live was on fire when Styles was the centerpiece of the show until Wrestlemania 33.
The one two punch of SD live and Talking smack was just too much too handle for Raw.
SD live had even better ratings at some point than Raw which is absurd on paper.
Everything was so good at that time. The Miz and Cena were on fire also.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Abisial said:


> I wish you people wouldn't come into the Live discussion threads with these possible spoilers.


Fucking this. I hate spoilers more than anything. I miss the good old days when you actually got surprises instead of sources ruining shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yoshi at Styles no-selling The Maha-blah-ja's generic-ass threat.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

guts64 said:


> Actually, it would happen at Summerslam 2014 where Lesnar was supposed to squash Bryan.
> Instead, Cena do the job with Bryan's injury.
> 
> The Lesnar-Reigns was already the plan for WM 31.
> Bryan-Lesnar has never been on theirs plans.


I've heard that as well. Just saying I think Bryan/Lesnar at Mania would have been better is all I meant. Most Fans would have preferred it too at the time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Corbin and Sin Cara having a decent match?

Who would have thought.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GTFO.. We're to the point even Sin Cara is kicking out of finishers? WTF?????


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

For all the shit that Corbin gets, he's a pretty good big man. I like a lot of his spots.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn. I don't like Sin Cara that much but anybody is better than Corbin IMO :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weakest match on the SS card, by far.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz/Corbin. I know my bathroom match at Survivor Series


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

```

```



Therapy said:


> GTFO.. We're to the point even Sin Cara is kicking out of finishers? WTF?????


He didn't kick out of the End of Days.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

guts64 said:


> Smackdown live was on fire when Styles was the centerpiece of the show until Wrestlemania 33.
> The one two punch of SD live and Talking smack was just too much too handle for Raw.
> SD live had even better ratings at some point than Raw which is absurd on paper.
> Everything was so good at that time. The Miz and Cena were on fire also.


Yeah it used to be fucking fire and then the Superstar shakeup happened and it went to shit shortly after.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Corbin retaining = The inter-brand mid-card title match remaining the only match I can't give two shits about. :tripsscust

On a related note, I hope Cara's push remains intact after tonight. Unlike Mistico, he doesn't botch as soon as he gets out of bed. 8*D And unlike Corbin, his ring work and look are appealing instead of boring as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> GTFO.. We're to the point even Sin Cara is kicking out of finishers? WTF?????


He kicked out of the deep 6, not the end of days.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Corbin and Sin Cara having a decent match?
> 
> Who would have thought.


Despite being boring Sin Cara is really good in the ring and can carry people. He'd probably have a good match with Enzo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> He didn't kick out of the End of Days.


He kicked out of the Deep Six which is essentially Corbins alternate finisher


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've heard that as well. Just saying I think Bryan/Lesnar at Mania would have been better is all I meant. Most Fans would have preferred it too at the time.


Of course, it was the match to do.
Everyone with a fucking brain were begging for that match.
I mean Bryan was so over and Lesnar was on fire at that time.
It was an absolute dream match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> He kicked out of the Deep Six which is essentially Corbins alternate finisher


I don't think Corbin has ever beaten that with anyone though. The Deep Six is basically what the Side Effect is to Matt Hardy. A move he does every match, but never actually beats anyone with it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've heard that as well. Just saying I think Bryan/Lesnar at Mania would have been better is all I meant. Most Fans would have preferred it too at the time.


 Lesnar/Bryan would have been a fantastic main event. Much better than Lesnar/Reigns.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Corbin retaining = The inter-brand mid-card title match being the only one I can't give two shits about. :tripsscust


Every card needs that bathroom/snack filler match! :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Steph recaps on SDL.. Please.. Make it fucking stop..


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh look, it's the Charlotte Hornets. The team that made the biggest mistake in the history of the NBA Draft.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dwight Howard!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This under siege recap is gonna air like a million times before Survivor Series.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

God damn recaps. Back to basketball.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuck off Steph


----------



## Boss Wrestling (Nov 14, 2017)

youtu.be/vmHQgwQ5g14?a


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm literally just sitting here waiting for Raw to invade now :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Oh look, it's the Charlotte Hornets. The team that made the biggest mistake in the history of the NBA Draft.


When did we become the team that drafted Sam Bowie?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I'm gonna lay this mic politely down while you pedigree me"

-Jason Jordan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the main event?

KO/Zayn v New Day?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Weakest match on the SS card, by far.


Hopefully The Miz can carry Corbin to at least 2 and 3/4 star match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Law said:


> What's the main event?
> 
> KO/Zayn v New Day?


Yep I'm assuming. Prob where Raw will invade.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Charlotte with dat hometown pop.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

magusnova said:


> When did we become the team that drafted Sam Bowie?


You're the team that traded away Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen has arrived


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I never thought I'd be saying this because I wanted Charlotte furthest away from the title for months, but I hope she wins the title. Nattie is fucking cancer.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte and Alexa would be fun to see. I can't remember if they ever fought in NXT or not. I don't think so?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Oh look, it's the Charlotte Hornets. The team that made the biggest mistake in the history of the NBA Draft.


You can't call Malik Monk a bust 13 games in the season.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I never thought I'd be saying this because I wanted Charlotte furthest away from the title for months, but I hope she wins the title. Nattie is fucking cancer.


I hope she wins just to have Carmella cash in on her because I want to see the epic meltdown that will happen on here.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Oh look, it's the Charlotte Hornets. The team that made the biggest mistake in the history of the NBA Draft.


I don't remember the Hornets drafting Hasheem Thabeet at #2 over James Harden and Steph Curry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Katie McGrath said:


> Hopefully The Miz can carry Corbin to at least 2 and 3/4 star match.


Ehh, maybe. Still ain't looking forward to that match :lol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*@Legit BOSS Queen is here, it's commercial break now, so you have a couple minutes.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> You can't call Malik Monk a bust 13 games in the season.


I haven't seem very much of him, so I don't know.

That was about them trading Kobe.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I hope she wins just to have Carmella cash in on her because I want to see the epic meltdown that will happen on here.


You're very sick for wanting that. That would mean Carmella vs Alexa at Survivor Series. YIKES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> That was about them trading Kobe.


I got ya. I thought that you were talking about this years draft.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm literally just sitting here waiting for Raw to invade now :lol


Same here, this better happen or I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You're very sick for wanting that. That would mean Carmella vs Alexa at Survivor Series. YIKES


It can happen tonight or Survivor Series either way I want to see the meltdown haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Carmella gonna cash in either tonight or at SS.

Would be something if she cashed in on Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Charlotte and Alexa would be fun to see. I can't remember if they ever fought in NXT or not. I don't think so?


I think Charlotte beat her in NXT when Alexa was a face.

Charlotte also eliminated her in last years Survivor Series match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You're very sick for wanting that. That would mean *Carmella vs Alexa at Survivor Series.* YIKES


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully this goes better than their HIAC match, which was just boring.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You're very sick for wanting that. That would mean Carmella vs Alexa at Survivor Series. YIKES


Alexa's in the match regardless, I've already scheduled my piss break in her timeslot whether she's wrestling Charlotte or Carmella.

Carmella cashing in tonight would be crazy.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Alexa this is what a real Women's Championship looks like. Why don't you come watch and see?*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THICC vs THICC


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They just fucking came back from commercial and now we get another? fuck outta here.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dang. Intense match so far. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Every card needs that bathroom/snack filler match! :lol


Fair point. :mj4

Plus, I can always drink the tasty tears of Miz fans when they complain about him being in a bathroom break. >


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

She just stole Paige's catchphrase. Boom, instant return feud.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Charlotte has to win


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Have a bad feeling Natalya is retaining here.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd has been great. When you're reasonably loud during a Sin Cara vs Baron Corbin match, you're the real MVP.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wwe commercialseries


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd is super hot tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better spear than Batista's


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MillionDollarProns said:


> THICC vs FIT


FTFY, fam. Charlotte's toned physique and pancake ass are the antithesis of THICC. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MillionDollarProns said:


> THICC vs THICC


I remember when Charlotte was just a stick. She looks much better with the added weight :book


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Excellent match so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The discus clothesline is so dumb looking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is Charlotte's home town, so honestly I should expect her to lose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guy in yellow got a nice view.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Charlotte is great and all, but I can't masturbate to her matches like I do with Alexa


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This has been the matches from these 2 that i know and love. Their HIAC match didn’t live up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's weird how sometimes the refs count, but other times they're like "hey go ahead and hit that sweet move first"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking Charlotte is winning this


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

SD getting rocked tonight by RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match *** 3/4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte wins!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wooooooooooooo! Great match too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bout damn time. Pretty good match.

Although if Nattie is now on Team SD, SD is fucked, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the in between nothing reign and keeping the belt warm for the real champ, Nattie.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want another evil ref. I miss shit like Lil Naitch


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's been a hot first hour, everything has delivered.

What's left aside from KO-Zayn v New Day?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That makes Charlotte what a 5x or 6x? champion...all the hot shoting on RAW last year just lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow. Charlotte won. Color me Suprised.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Huge pop for that Charlotte win.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Good. Now as long as she doesn't lose to the Woman's Special Slap 2 or DDT 6 from Bliss at SS this will be great.

(Though I don't see why they didn't just do this at HIAC)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're going into AE territory with all the title changes on free TV this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte is the best woman in WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god I hope Nattie doesn't win the rematch. But I can see Carmella cashing in.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh boy, time for a Charlotte reign...

Decent enough match though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome match between Charlotte and Natalya. Honestly that was the best women's SD title match all year as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME WOMEN’S CHAMPION SUCKAS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're so inconsistent with these post match in ring interviews


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here you go Charlotte fans


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> It's been a hot first hour, everything has delivered.
> 
> What's left aside from KO-Zayn v New Day?


Hopefully a Raw invasion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SDL has been a great show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh. Charlotte reverting to her 2015 face character.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ric probably got an ugly cry going on right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Could have been a great moment for Carmella to get major heel heat. But it's nice to see somebody not get fucked over in their hometown


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> That makes Charlotte what a 5x or 6x? champion...all the hot shoting on RAW last year just lol


6 time

1 Time Diva's Champion
4 Time Raw Women's Champion
1 Time Smackdown Women's Champion


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, this Smackdown's been magical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE REAL GOAT!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:flair3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not even a Charlotte fan but that's a nice moment between her and Ric


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Kayfabe wise, this doesn’t make sense that Carmella didnt cash in tonight. It was her perfect opportunity.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Naitchhhh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So The Goddess vs. The Queen is official. Definitely gonna be an interesting clash of styles. :bjpenn

Unsurprisingly nice match. Really liked the aggression from both girls.

Oh shit, Naitch is here live and in living color. :O Good to see him doing well. :sk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ric :mark :mark: :mark :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

whose cutting the onions

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good match, not great, superb crowd, right finish.

Charlotte better not lose to Alexa.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've probably seen Ric Flair cry more than any wrestler ever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Flair!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WOO!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Naitch.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I’m not crying shut up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930618086876635137


Himiko said:


> FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME WOMEN’S CHAMPION SUCKAS!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a sweet moment for Charlotte. Happy for her.

Well now we know Alexa will be losing at SS...Hopefully.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally the Queen is back where she belongs! Best woman in the WWE by a miiiiillllleeeeeeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Flair could have been in movies with how he cries on cue. Mafia Don Flair crying as he has to call the hit for his right hand man


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Good match, not great, superb crowd, right finish.
> 
> Charlotte better not lose to Alexa.


she wont but it be funny if she did just to read the melt downs on here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Gable being a smart-ass by mocking the knee injury he dealt to the Usos. I know he's charismatic, but it's still great to see that he and Benjamin have been surprisingly decent together when it comes to promos.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I had to capture that moment.. That was as real as it gets.. Damn it's dusty in here.. What is this strange discharge coming from my eyes?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

misterxbrightside said:


> Kayfabe wise, this doesn’t make sense that Carmella didnt cash in tonight. It was her perfect opportunity.


Speaking of that..I wonder when they're gonna have Carmella cash in. She's held that thing forever it feels like.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AJ as champ, Charlotte as women's champ, Usos still kicking ass, Zayn and Owens continuing to rebel against Shane, even Baron Corbin is in the right spot as US champ.

SmackDown is now finally moving in the right direction after 6+ months of darkness. Better late than never I guess. Shameful that they couldn't even put any effort into the show till now.

Honestly if Stephanie is coming back to Raw permanently SD might just become the better show again soon.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Charlotte losing to Alexa would be like Brock Lesnar losing to Jinder Mahal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very awesome and heart warming moment right here.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy Charlotte won!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Bludgeon Brothers are still coming. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. They didn't give up on this shitty gimmick yet?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Speaking of that..I wonder when they're gonna have Carmella cash in. She's held that thing forever it feels like.


Didn't one of the guys hold on to his briefcase for the full year before he cashed in?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Duke and Michigan St. is great too. It's hard to watch both.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's about time Harper and Rowan finally come back :lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Well they're keeping this gimmick despite talks earlier that it was dropped on house shows.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen should've won this title in April against Naomi tbh. No reason for to be a background player in this division this long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uso time.

Chehooooooo


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> I had to capture that moment.. That was as real as it gets.. Damn it's dusty in here.. What is this strange discharge coming from my eyes?


Ric knows he very well could not have been here to see this moment. 

:mj2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Erick Rowan is one ugly looking thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't one of the guys hold on to his briefcase for the full year before he cashed in?


I dunno.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Usos on the mic :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a promo from the Usos :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Them mentioning Breezango makes me wonder when we'll get another episode :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

What time is it you ask? It's hammer time, because of THE BLUDGEON BROTHERS! > Can't wait for them to re-debut next week.

Oh shit, @Headliner 's boiz are enacting a company-wide lockdown. :done


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Linem’ all up knockem down like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Usos cutting promos vs. The Bar cutting promos is like night and day.

The Usos are great and The Bar suck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love this version of the Usos! The gimick they had before when they painted their faces was so dull,


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't tell if the Goonsos are face or heel. It seems like Gable and Benjamin are turning heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This damn crowd is chanting you deserve it when this is like her 6th reign. That was a passionate promo from Charolette and a great moment with Ric!

Usos are fucking badasses. Reigns need to borrow some of their charisma for real.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at the Super Mario Odyssey commercial popping up during such a solid episode of SmackDown.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Um what is going on?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, Duke is gonna win:cenaout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This damn crowd is chanting you deserve it when this is like her 6th reign. That was a passionate promo from Charolette and a great moment with Ric!
> 
> Usos are fucking badasses. Reigns need to borrow some of their charisma for real.


It's amazing what a heel turn can do. Reigns would strive on a heel turn.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Katie McGrath said:


> I think Charlotte beat her in NXT when Alexa was a face.
> 
> Charlotte also eliminated her in last years Survivor Series match.


Oh yeah I forgot about the Survivor Series thing. Oh sometimes I miss face Alexa her tutu was so cute lol! I didn't always get to watch NXT so I don't think I saw that match. Thanks!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> What time is it you ask? It's hammer time, because of THE BLUDGEON BROTHERS! > Can't wait for them to re-debut next week.


(Reinhardt from Overwatch)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can't tell if the Goonsos are face or heel. It seems like Gable and Benjamin are turning heel.


Jimmy and Jey are like Razor Ramon: definitive heels that you can nevertheless see yourself supporting because they ooze so much swagger and machismo.

American Alpha II (8*D) are still faces, but they're thankfully not vanilla because of their instances of smart-assery since beginning their feud with The Usos.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (Reinhardt from Overwatch)


Hammer Down!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Felt like Gable and Benjamin were the heels.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Usos v S & D Security would have been great ...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Might be reading too much into it but Bryon said "we'll find out Sunday" who the final member of Team SD's Women team is. Lol, if it's Nattie.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

New Day match is definitely when we get the Shield.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Might be reading too much into it but Bryon said "we'll find out Sunday" who the final member of Team SD's Women team is. Lol, if it's Nattie.


 Gotta be Paige?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the Brock/AJ 'feud' literally does not exist, then.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena and Lesnar no showing SD fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ric being so proud of Charlotte that he cries is so sweet!!! AWWWWW!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Law said:


> Gotta be Paige?


Maybe. I could see it being Nikki too, espesically since Cena is now working the show. Or hell, maybe they just throw Nattie in there. If that 's the case, SD if fucked, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They're back from their "vacation"!


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Paige is cleared and SS isn't looking too great as far as the build has been, so they may be saving Paige for fan reaction at SS if anything. 

Brock and Cena not being here tonight is really depressing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (Reinhardt from Overwatch)


My little sister loves that game and is even a bit of a Reinhardt mark. :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn calling New Day circus acts :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kofi milly rocking :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd has been offsync all night :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, the Brock/AJ 'feud' literally does not exist, then.
> 
> :lol


 Eh, I'm treating it as an exhibition match between champions.

The WWE realize it sells itself on names anyway.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

New Day rocks :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Big E gyrating still gives me the creeps.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi like the 30 time IC champ :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Eh, I'm treating it as an exhibition match between champions.
> 
> The WWE realize it sells itself on names anyway.


It's lame. Every match needs at least somewhat of a story.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Old Man Kofi in the house.

:kofi


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He's seriously repeating the shitty dog poop joke that bombed on Twitter?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

iBolieve said:


> Paige is cleared and SS isn't looking too great as far as the build has been, so they may be saving Paige for fan reaction at SS if anything.
> 
> Brock and Cena not being here tonight is really depressing.


CAN PEOPLE PLEASE SHUT UP ABOUT THAT NASTY WOMAN ALREADY? OMG SHES GROSS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

C U F F I N S E A S O N


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day calling out that The Shield will split come mania season.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait til Survivor Series is over, just so I can stop hearing "the only time of year where Raw and Smackdown compete against each other in head to head competition."


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's lame. Every match needs at least somewhat of a story.


 One week and no interactions, you can only do so much.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How ironic would it be if Big E turned on Kofi and Xavier at Survivor Series? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:done @ New Day there.

Also, they mentioned being brothers and trusting each other a little too much for my liking. Makes me wonder if they break up after Shield beats them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's official, everyone. The match is now billed as:

:rollins :ambrose5 :reigns (The Dogs) vs :xavier :kofi :bige (The Unicorns)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Also, just look at how much effort they've put into the other matches :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> One week and no interactions, you can only do so much.


I mean, don't get me wrong, I still want to see the match for sure. But it's lame as fuck. Either have AJ on Raw last night, especially with it being in his home state, or put Brock on SD tonight. I don't know why at least one of the 2 weren't do-able. They don't even have to touch, but at least have them have a promo segment face to face.

Just literally no interaction is weird. But it's WWE, so..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It would be so hilarious if New Day ended up splitting up before The Shield did :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How ironic would it be if Big E turned on Kofi and Xavier at Survivor Series? :lol


*I'd love it!* lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, I still want to see the match for sure. But it's lame as fuck. Either have AJ on Raw last night, especially with it being in his home state, or put Brock on SD tonight. I don't know why at least one of the 2 weren't do-able. They don't even have to touch, but at least have them have a promo segment face to face.
> 
> Just literally no interaction is weird. But it's WWE, so..


 I agree, but this is the WWE and they rarely bother. They don't want someone getting too hot and becoming a star. The WWE want the brand to be the draw, not the wrestlers.


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It would be so hilarious if New Day ended up splitting up before The Shield did :lol


I wouldn't be surprised. I just wonder which New Day member will shine as a singles competitor and make the turn on the other 2. Hopefully Xavier, I love listening to his promos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto's birthday celebration :lmao why :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match will be very telling how bad Owens and Sami are up shits creek with management.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The official start of the Kevin Owens Show


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright, time to see KO & Zayn get squashed......


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the contrast between Sami and KO - KO all serious just walking and Sami dancing around like an idiot :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sami :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There isn't an overrun... hurry it up FGS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Raw doesn't invade, no buys..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Speaking of Booker T, how good is it not hearing him for 3 hours!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

15 minutes left and no sign of RAW lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> Can't wait til Survivor Series is over, just so I can stop hearing "the only time of year where Raw and Smackdown compete against each other in head to head competition."


I can't I believe I miss the "Ultimate thrill ride" moniker of Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If Raw doesn't invade, no buys..


 If it's just TS fpalm

Needs to be a roster invasion, fuck we're yet to see either of the 5 man teams together and we're days away from SS :mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Kalisto's birthday celebration :lmao why :lmao


Reasons. lol


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> The One Man Gang said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait til Survivor Series is over, just so I can stop hearing "the only time of year where Raw and Smackdown compete against each other in head to head competition."
> ...


Wasn?t that Mania? I think Summerslam was ?the hottest party of the summer? lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

KO seems more aggressive tonight...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> 15 minutes left and no sign of RAW lol


 With the time left, I bet it will just be TS :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> If it's just TS fpalm
> 
> Needs to be a roster invasion, fuck we're yet to see either of the 5 man teams together and we're days away from SS :mj4


It better be someone. They need it just for the sake of storyline continuity and this is the last chance they have before SS this weekend.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WOOOO, y'all!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930626787796750336


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Law said:


> If it's just TS fpalm
> 
> Needs to be a roster invasion, fuck we're yet to see either of the 5 man teams together and we're days away from SS :mj4


That's the weirdest part about this whole thing.

No gameplan whatsoever.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> If Raw doesn't invade, no buys..


If Raw doesn't invade it just shows that Vince does not like sending Raw guys to Smackdown for ANYTHING.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RAW gonna invade. SHIELD first. Lesnar will come out, Cena will then come out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love how everybody's looking at The Shield's usual entrance point waiting for something to happen :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here they are...!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> With the time left, I bet it will just be TS :lol


Well you called it lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And it begins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

About time, just TS?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh my God!

They took over the PA system!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MrEvans said:


> RAW gonna invade. SHIELD first. Lesnar will come out, Cena will then come out.


Looks like you were right.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Dem shirts are fucking corny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those shirts.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH FUCK, WE GOT OURSELVES A WILD SHIELD, MAGGLE! :WOO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the boys' joint Raw and Shield shirts!! <3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shield!!! :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Owens and Zayn are gonna help? Doubt it. lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Copying Rollins shirt from last year! Yes!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just TS?

Fuck off with this weak ass shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO and Sami fake out :lol


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

These shirts are incredibly dumb...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

KO and Zayn saying fuck this noise. Roman, get your cousins in line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bar!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RAW has come to get their revenge!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Brock shows and we get Brock and AJ before SS.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Beating up Lana? haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at Owens and Zayn pulling a Shesaro.

USOS WITH THE SAVE! :mark: AND THE BAR WITH THE RETALIATION! :WOO

Oh, and the chicks are here, too. Woo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana getting dragged :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley in leggings :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lana though :batista3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HEAT EXTRACTION from Charolette. 


P.S. Why the fuck is Alexa using a slap for a finisher


Apollo getting some action :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe!

:mark: :mark: THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

YEssss


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

This is how you build a PPV


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Smackdown was lightyears ahead of Raw this week.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh no! Samoa Joe in dad pants!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha looking great in that shirt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is amazing :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Braun!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

OH SHIT


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where's Cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at Shane-O of all people punking out Balor.

BRRRAAAUUUNNN!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Braaaaaaaaauuuuuuuun!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

SHANE STRAIGHT ONTO REIGNS.

MY BOY.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Braun comes down the ramp?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus Braun selling those Shane punches.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane going to get a powerbomb


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BRAUNNNNN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

please do the ankle lock. please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Titus is going to get fired touching a McMahon was 60 days hitting one sheesh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that it? :mj2

Where the fuck are AJ, Cena, HHH and Orton fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Cena tho


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Cena, AJ, and even Brock?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun working with Seth and Dean.

:mark:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Braun shouldn't even have to block Shane's puny punches. There interaction should look something like this.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I fucking hate The Shield and how everything is about those three fuckers. GO NEW DAY AND SMACKDOWN ON SS!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

SD is definitely winning Sunday. RAW got the advantage before the PPV.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Styles, Cena? C'mon...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe :HA :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Payback is a bitch Shane. Remember when it was 12 guys on Seth and Dean, Shane?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield getting booed :lol

Where the fuck are SD's stars?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What's that boy Finn Balor doing on this team of MEN


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Francesca II. :'(



RamPaige said:


> Oh no! Samoa Joe in dad pants!


And Nia in a t-shirt! And Sasha with THOT-tastic purple hair! :deandre


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton in the back like fuck that. I'm not being involved in this geek shit.:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt looking like he's back on his main event mafia bullshit looking like a boss seeing him direct mayhem! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Intense Kurt Angle is the best Angle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously where the fuck are AJ, Cena and Orton fpalm

All Raw did was beat the geeks :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did AJ come out to help? Did he fall asleep in this locker room?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was much better than the invasion from a few weeks ago. Best WWE segment in awhile.

Well done, WWE.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

whys the ref telling them to get out? lol wtf.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

These guys knew Raw were coming to retaliate and they still didn't get ready, lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

But the big question...what team will Corey pull for on Sunday?!?! lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Angle Slam was a bit sloppy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Orton in the back like fuck that. I'm not being involved in this geek shit.:lol


 SDs geeks took down TS, who the fuck did Raw take down here? Mojo Rawley? :mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love serious Kurt


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Strowman is always such a good team player.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That was much better than the invasion from a few weeks ago. Best WWE segment in awhile.
> 
> Well done, WWE.


Not at all. That was terribly executed lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle slam.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Leather Rebel said:


> I fucking hate The Shield and how everything is about those three fuckers. GO NEW DAY AND SMACKDOWN ON SS!


This narrative needs to stop. Dean Ambrose has NOT at any point had the show "Revolve" around him anymore than an AJ Styles or Braun Strauman. Seth got a superpush, Roman got a rocket push, Dean got a NORMAL push.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Did AJ come out to help? Did he fall asleep in this locker room?


 SD stars already left


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's so weird. seeing Braun and Roman in the same ring and they aren't trying to kill each other.

And Braun is fucking huge, got damn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Cena and Orton miss their cue from the back :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Was Rusev there? I didn't saw him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best Smackdown of the year, hands down.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

If Cena, Styles or Orton don't show then they've missed a huge opportunity to make it the perfect segment before Sunday.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the RAW theme song!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Should just be The Shield, Angle, and Braun as Team Raw :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

gr8nessgraves7 said:


> Not at all. That was terribly executed lol.


 SD beat down Dean and Rollins.

Who did Raw get here? AJ, Cena and Orton weren't even there :lol

Fuck was Roode even there?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Did Cena and Orton miss their cue from the back :lol


AJ too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Intense Kurt Angle is the best Angle.


*Milk drinking intensifies*

8*D


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why I still watch this crud, a show like that is why.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I was actually hoping John Cena would make the save. I think the pop would have been huge. How times have changed!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Those Raw/Shield shirts were ugly as shit :lol

And why the hell would the Smackdown music guy play Raw's theme after the attack? :lol

Still a crazy awesome segment nonetheless.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Didn't like how all the focus was on Shane. Bobby and Shinsuke were made to look like geeks. Meh. If that's a sign of how the Survivor Series team match will be, focusing on all the part timers and old men, you can count me out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Is that it? :mj2
> 
> Where the fuck are AJ, Cena, HHH and Orton fpalm


Cena- movie set
Orton- Twitter
Styles- above that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That segment was my life.

- Zayn and Owens saying "Fuck this shit, we're out."
- Roman actually hesitating to fight the Usos "One of the few CHARACTER traits he has"
- The Shield's faceoff with the New Day
- Charlotte's temporary face off with Sasha before getting slapped by Bliss.
- Braun Strowman getting his own entrance
- Joe even being there
- Raw destroying SDLive was completely necessary.
- Two Shield bombs and the 1 Angle slam

Sunday is about to get real personal. My only slight issue is I wish some of SDLive's bigger stars put up more of a fight, Nakamura at one point tried to do something but then he got wrecked. I was also hoping for Cena to at least show up before Survivor Series, but it means his appearance will be a bit more exciting at SS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Did Cena and Orton miss their cue from the back :lol


 The build up to all of the matches has been shit, but whatever, the matches should be decent.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very fun Smackdown.

Predictable, but fun.

I think an 8/10 is fair.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

No AJ , Cena and Orton in that segment:hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Should just be The Shield, Angle, and Braun as Team Raw :lol


That'd be awesome. We also at least got some Shield/New Day interaction. Awesome segment.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> I was actually hoping John Cena would make the save. I think the pop would have been huge. How times have changed!


Yep, I was actually marking for Cena to come and make the save. :hmmm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Didn't like how all the focus was on Shane. Bobby and Shinsuke were made to look like geeks.


His last name is McMahon. The McMahon family are the stars of the show. That's how they are booked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Cena- movie set
> Orton- Twitter
> Styles- above that


 Eh, I was disappointed.

I expected Lesnar's music to hit =\

Beat down the geeks and Nakamura.

Nakamura's stock has taken a huge hit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That'd be awesome. We also at least got some Shield/New Day interaction. Awesome segment.


It was awesome. I'm looking forward to the Shield vs New Day match now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Rusev or Jinnder come out to help? I didn't see them.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wasn't Lesnar supposed to be there?

Just couldn't be bothered I guess :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock and Reigns, Raw's two strongest booked guys, weren't there when SD invaded Raw, either. Who cares? 

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Probably a good thing they kept the stars of the show out of it.

Did make Nakamura and Roode look like huge geeks though.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If Raw actually loses to this weak ass SmackDown roster...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock and Reigns, Raw's two strongest booked guys, weren't there when SD invaded Raw, either. Who cares?
> 
> :mj4


Don't forget Strowman.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Law said:


> Eh, I was disappointed.
> 
> I expected Lesnar's music to hit =\
> 
> ...


Literally, should have gone:

SHIELD interfere, attack New Day. Rest of Raw rosters piles in.

Styles leads the Smackdown roster out with Shane and they all start beating shit out of eachother (Strowman already with the Raw roster).

Lesnars music hits and he just delivers suplex after suplex, mini scuffle with Styles and Lesnar before Cena's music hits and he comes out. 

End the segment with everyone fighting, no-one standing tall.

/logotosignalendofprogram


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock and Reigns, Raw's two strongest booked guys, weren't there when SD invaded Raw, either. Who cares?
> 
> :mj4


 Brock is a part timer and Roman was sick.

AJ, Cena and Orton were protected. Dean, Rollins and Balor got their asses handed to them.

The only guys they beat here were Nakamura and Roode who have been booked like geeks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So now that KO and Zayn are not officially part of SS do they interfere in the 5 on 5 match?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Shane's dumbass no selling 2 triple powerbombs and an Angle Slam, instead he's to busy tucking down his shirt like he's afraid to show his belly fatness.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

doctor doom said:


> I was actually hoping John Cena would make the save. I think the pop would have been huge. How times have changed!


That would have been awesome, but got to save that moment for Sunday. :cena5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Brock is a part timer and Roman was sick.
> 
> AJ, Cena and Orton were protected. Dean, Rollins and Balor got their asses handed to them.
> 
> The only guys they beat here were Nakamura and Roode who have been booked like geeks.


Strowman wasn't there when SD invaded Raw, either. It more than balances out.

This was the best segment WWE's done in awhile.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't usually watch Smackdown and I didn't watch this entire show, but watched the last hour. I freakin loved The Shield/Raw shirts! Last year at Survivor Series, Seth had a similar shirt if I'm not mistaken. I think it looked cool. This invasion was much better than the one Smackdown did on Raw. Much more physical in my opinion.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> If Raw actually loses to this weak ass SmackDown roster...


Yeah, the top guys on Smackdown are about kayfabe equivalent to Rollins/Ambrose/Balor, but Raw has a whole other tier after those guys with Reigns/Lesnar/Strowman.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Law said:


> SD beat down Dean and Rollins.
> 
> Who did Raw get here? AJ, Cena and Orton weren't even there :lol
> 
> Fuck was Roode even there?


WTH is that Brock pic in your sig :lmao The man looked like such a goof compared to now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, something just dawned on me: In addition to being on the show for a whopping 30 seconds, Mahal not only did nothing to help SmackDown, but he didn't even get the piss beat of him by the RAW roster.

:heston

If those aren't signs that Jinder's thankfully being hindered, I don't know what would be. :tucky


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

How about Triple H coming at the end


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> Literally, should have gone:
> 
> SHIELD interfere, attack New Day. Rest of Raw rosters piles in.
> 
> ...


Honestly, Raw needed to get the upper hand to get things even. I even would accept if they beat Styles, Orton and Cena because numbers advantage, but still a good segment tho.

Weird no Orton, Jinder Cena. Even I can understand Styles because he has a match with lesnar, but the other three I can't. Even Rusev, was he there?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I get why they left out AJ, but what about Cena and Orton?

They left Shane, Nakamura and Roode to die out there :lol

Fuck even Rusev and Jinder didn't show.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> If Raw actually loses to this weak ass SmackDown roster...


Cena and Orton are on team SD and weren't there tonight. They laugh at raw rosters


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Fun invasion segment. Only things that would have made it better would be if Braun powerslammed Shane through a table (the crowd clearly wanted it) and if Asuka exchanged a couple of blows with Charlotte (the crowd popped for their staredown too but Alexa gave her Super Saiyan slap that beat Mickie).


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Holy shit, something just dawned on me: In addition to being on the show for a whopping 30 seconds, Mahal not only did nothing to help SmackDown, but he didn't even get the piss beat of him by the RAW roster.
> 
> :heston
> 
> If those aren't signs that Jinder's thankfully being hindered, I don't know what would be. :tucky


You got it backwards there Sherlock. Jinder was being PROTECTED, which is why he wasn't out there getting his @SS beaten down like most of the roster, the guys that don't matter. Plus it shows he's too smart and too selfish to help the rest of the SmackDown roster, as a true heel should be. Why go out there and get your @SS kicked for no reason?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I forgot about Cena and Orton not coming out for the save until I saw this thread. Really.. Shane grabs Cena for Team SDL and he can't even show up once before the PPV. LOL What a fail. Such loyalty he has shown you Shane.

That attack at the end was awesome though. When Brauns music hit... I jumped up.

Ambrose attacking Shane when its only been 7 months since he moved to RAW from SDL. That part seemed odd to me even though SDL attacked The Shield first.

It was cool to see Ric Flair show up. Thank goodness that Charlotte won the championship.

It looks like Jinders going to be left off of Survivor Series after being Champ for the past 6 months, unless theres some filler match with the "leftovers" of both shows.

Overall the whole show was good. Looking forward to Survivor Series but i'm also looking forward to the fallout with Zayn/Owens bailing on SDL, Shane/Bryan disagreement, Harper/Rowan returning, etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> Cena and Orton are on team SD and weren't there tonight. They laugh at raw rosters


 I actually wanted Cena's music to hit, that would have gotten a huge pop :lol

Just ended up being the beat down of the geeks and the killing of Nakamura and Roode.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Loved that invasion :mark: The Shield starting it off and acting like Shield of old when they attacked Shane. They were so aggressive, I fucking LOVED it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Eh, I was disappointed.
> 
> I expected Lesnar's music to hit =\
> 
> ...


I would have been surprised to see Brock that much in a week. But wait why did Nakamura's stock go down lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Cena and Orton are on team SD and weren't there tonight. They laugh at raw rosters


Cena and Orton kayfabe-wise aren't near what they used to be. Cena jobs to everyone these days and Orton couldn't even beat Jinder the Jobber.

Strowman is easily the strongest member of either team from a kayfabe perspective, and it's not close.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Cena and Orton are on team SD and weren't there tonight. They laugh at raw rosters


:lmao that match was so ridiculous but I think we got the throw into the room if I'm not mistaken l


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I would have been surprised to see Brock that much in a week. But wait why did Nakamura's stock go down lol


 Braun brushed him off like nothing, he went down like a huge geek. 

He should have been kicking peoples heads in, not be part of the background fighting the geeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Braun brushed him off like nothing, he went down like a huge geek. He should have been kicking peoples heads in.


I feel it but I think you were expecting to much. Nobody on Raw got any worthwhile offense in during the SmackDown Invasion.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I actually watched this Samckdown in its entirety and....

-It's a shame that Charlotte didn't inherit a modicum of here father's promo ability. She's so cringey.

-D Bry cut a better hype promo than Heyman did, and cut a better promo than pretty much anyone on either roster has in a long time. I wonder if he had free reign with that.

-LOL at Alexa KOing Charlotte with her Falcon punch. I love her booking. It's so perplexing and amazing.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best bit was when Alexa casually dragged Lana across the floor :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Arsenal79 said:


> You got it backwards there Sherlock. Jinder was being PROTECTED, which is why he wasn't out there getting his @SS beaten down like most of the roster, the guys that don't matter. Plus it shows he's too smart and too selfish to help the rest of the SmackDown roster, as a true heel should be. Why go out there and get your @SS kicked for no reason?


A 30-second backstage promo where Styles simply scoffed at his generic threat doesn't come off as being protected. :mj4

Don't worry, your boy will likely get the belt back soon for the India tour. Until then, you'll just have to deal with it, chump. :yoshi


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I feel it but I think you were expecting to much. Nobody on Raw got any worthwhile offense in during the SmackDown Invasion.


 Dean and Rollins went down fighting against 10-15.

Nakamura went one on one with Braun and was geeked :lol

Man his stock has taken a fall. He's just another guy on the show now, I can't see him resigning.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, fuck whoever actually screwed up & reposted that very last tweet on the WWE Twitter page, then made me repost all of this again. :no: lol

*But like I said....that shit was excellent, damnit! #TeamRaw*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930629625973153793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930630434290929664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930629987874488320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930630620954337280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930631211239665664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930631888359718913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930632741078499328


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Law said:


> Dean and Rollins went down fighting against 10-15.
> 
> Nakamura went one on one with Braun and was geeked [emoji38]
> 
> Man his stock has taken a fall. He's just another guy on the show now, I can't see him resigning.


Would you have rather he really fought then Braun dominated him. Segments like this aren't really good to call who's favored and not. I mean Titus and Apollo came along we know they aren't highly favored lol. Though it is a nice touch since they got the first ass whooping


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kayfabe AJ left to train in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber for his big match on Sunday.

What are Orton and Cena's excuses? Cowards :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW I also love how Daniel wasn't around for any of this cos he clearly wasn't happy with Shane anyway. Interesting contrasting dynamics between the GM and Commissioner there.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"In any weatha I'm neva betta yo boi's so hawt, u neva catch me in a Smackdown sweata"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Interesting that Raw seems entirely on the same page (minus Lesnar for obvious reasons....No shits given :lol ) while Smackdown's big guns can't be bothered to partake.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Best bit was when Alexa casually dragged Lana across the floor :lol


That was the only part that made me sad. (Not really, but I love her. lol)

*WHYYYY LANAAAA!?!?* :batista3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't get why anyone would be mad with that final segment. We've all been in agreement for WEEKS that Raw has to invade SD for storyline continuity. They do it AND WWE goes out of their way to protect SD's top few guys by not including them in it, and people STILL complain? Jesus. And I'm far from a WWE defender. But I don't get the complaints here. The segment came off well, the top guys were protected, no one gets buried. What the hell is there to complain about? Are people really that much of a mark for a brand?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't get why anyone would be mad with that final segment. We've all been in agreement for WEEKS that Raw has to invade SD for storyline continuity. They do it AND WWE goes out of their way to protect SD's top few guys by not including them in it, and people STILL complain? Jesus. And I'm far from a WWE defender. But I don't get the complaints here. The segment came off well, the top guys were protected, no one gets buried. What the hell is there to complain about? Are people really that much of a mark for a brand?


 SD knew it was coming and didn't bother have Cena or Orton there. That's dumb af.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another thing I loved is Kurt making it clear who he favors the most on Raw - The Shield and Braun were in the ring with him at the end, he obviously trusts them the most.

I also laughed at New Day being silly enough to think KO and Sami would help them when The Shield came out :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

My only complaint was the Shield wearing t-shirts and not their vests...but I get why. They're loyal to their dad Kurt Angle :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> SD knew it was coming and didn't bother have Cena or Orton there. That's dumb af.


Cena's not a full-timer anymore and last time he had a feud, he was on Raw. I'm okay with Cena not being there. Orton is the only one really.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, this is where Stone Cold was right about over analysis.

This was a fun as hell segment. Just enjoy it. :shrug


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> My only complaint was the Shield wearing t-shirts and not their vests...but I get why. They're loyal to their dad Kurt Angle :lol


I still love this picture :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena's not a full-timer anymore and last time he had a feud, he was on Raw. I'm okay with Cena not being there. Orton is the only one really.


Forgot Orton was even involved in Survivor Series honestly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The invasion segment was fine, it is after all more about the brand (RAW in this case) making a statement than it is about beating down specific superstars. Neither Balor nor Braun for example were there when SD invaded RAW so it is only fair that some of the SD top guys weren't there when RAW invaded tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> "In any weatha I'm neva betta yo boi's so hawt, u neva catch me in a Smackdown sweata"


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

LOVED that ending


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The invasion segment was fine, it is after all more about the brand (RAW in this case) making a statement than it is about beating down specific superstars. Neither Balor nor Braun for example were there when SD invaded RAW so it is only fair that some of the SD top guys weren't there when RAW invaded tonight.


 They got Balor in the showers :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Law said:


> SD knew it was coming and didn't bother have Cena or Orton there. That's dumb af.


Cena and Orton could be the odds on favorite for their team, so this could be a good thing to keep them 100%. Can't have Styles out there either. He has to get ready for Lesnar, so he takes the rest of the night off to prepare, which is why they had him out there early.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't get why anyone would be mad with that final segment. We've all been in agreement for WEEKS that Raw has to invade SD for storyline continuity. They do it AND WWE goes out of their way to protect SD's top few guys by not including them in it, and people STILL complain? Jesus. And I'm far from a WWE defender. But I don't get the complaints here. The segment came off well, the top guys were protected, no one gets buried. What the hell is there to complain about? Are people really that much of a mark for a brand?


Some people just love to complain, even if they like something 95% they will focus on the 5% they didn't like and complain about it lol. This was an EXCELLENT segment and I loved it and so did the crowd. I was a bit surprised at the crowds reaction though. I thought there would be more heat/boos but besides charlotte getting slapped, the entire beat down was mostly cheered. They even turned down the "one more time" and "we want tables" chants, while on raw the beat down was booed. Overall this was a great segment and raw needed to retaliate, I give this 10/10


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just like when SD invaded Raw, I enjoyed the final scene for it's chaos. Though the ending was flat. Why did the Shield do a 2nd Triple Powerbomb. Why not let Braun finish it off with a Powerslam?

Anyways, the Charlotte vs. Nattie match was really good with a great emotional aftermath. Corbin vs. Sin Cara was fine for what it was.

And Bryan shot from the hip at Brock Lesnar.

Overall this show gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't like one sided battles like this invasion and the SDL invasion, would have marked out if Cena, Orton came out and helped out maybe also the Bludgeon Brothers and started swinging their hammers at RAW and Fashon Police lol.

I think its a good mystery for SDL Women's 5th member: is it Nattie?, Lana?, Paige?, Nikki? Tyler Breeze dressed as another woman?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What logical reason would there be for Jinder to come out? AJ kind of has to worry about the beast so it makes complete sense for him not to join in. Cena probably isn't even in the same state. The only guy who it didn't make sense to be missing was Orton and he wasn't involved in the first invasion either so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not so sure that the mystery 5th person is going to be Paige. This seems like a bait and switch to put Natalya on the team.

I don't think they want Paige on Smackdown or to lose in her return.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

No RKO's outta nowhere in that final segment. Where was Randy? And Kayfabe it made no sense for AJ to leave early knowing Raw could retaliate. This is the house he built. With Cena's absense I hope they turn it into a story where they question whether he is team Red or Team Blue. He was just on Raw.



ShowStopper said:


> I don't get why anyone would be mad with that final segment. We've all been in agreement for WEEKS that Raw has to invade SD for storyline continuity. They do it AND WWE goes out of their way to protect SD's top few guys by not including them in it, and people STILL complain? Jesus. And I'm far from a WWE defender. But I don't get the complaints here. The segment came off well, the top guys were protected, no one gets buried. What the hell is there to complain about? Are people really that much of a mark for a brand?


It doesn't protect the top guys though. It makes it look like they ran scared instead of risk getting beat down. In a way it's not much different that what Sami and KO did. AJ getting beat down by 4 or 5 guys doesn't make him look weak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> It doesn't protect the top guys though. It makes it look like they ran scared instead of risk getting beat down. In a way it's not much different that what Sami and KO did. AJ getting beat down by 4 or 5 guys doesn't make him look weak.


If those guys were there and got beat up, fans of those wrestlers would be killing it even more.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> If those guys were there and got beat up, fans of those wrestlers would be killing it even more.


Not if they were the last guys to join after all the other SD guys were beat down. It would be like 10 vs 3. But having AJ leave the building knowing Raw is likely to show up just doesn't look good on him. They should have atleast did a backstage segment where Heyman shows up and lures AJ out to the parking lot saying Brock is waiting for him and then locking him out of the building.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> Not if they were the last guys to join after all the other SD guys were beat down. It would be like 10 vs 3. But having AJ leave the building knowing Raw is likely to show up just doesn't look good on him. They should have atleast did a backstage segment where Heyman shows up and lures AJ out to the parking lot saying Brock is waiting for him and then locking him out of the building.


It's WF. People absolutely would've been complaining that the top guys of the brand got destryoed, especially 5 days out from SS.

Brock, Reigns, and Braun weren't at Raw when SD invaded, either. This is a brand 'war' match. They had to build some heat. Each brand stood tall once a piece. It's really not anymore complicated or a bigger deal than that. And Brock wasn't there tonight, so there's no way they could've done that with luring AJ out of the building, anyway.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> It's WF. People absolutely would've been complaining that the top guys of the brand got destryoed, especially 5 days out from SS.
> 
> Brock, Reigns, and Braun weren't at Raw when SD invaded, either. This is a brand 'war' match. They had to build some heat. Each brand stood tall once a piece. It's really not anymore complicated or a bigger deal than that. And Brock wasn't there tonight, so there's no way they could've done that with luring AJ out of the building, anyway.


I am saying Heyman could have lied to AJ about Brock waiting for him. And the difference with the Raw guys missing was they didn't expect SD to invade so why would they stick around? And Braun was kayfabe injured at the time. I am just saying they should have explained why AJ,Cena, and Orton weren't there that doesn't make it look like they were being cowards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> I am saying Heyman could have lied to AJ about Brock waiting for him. And the difference with the Raw guys missing was they didn't expect SD to invade so why would they stick around? And Braun was kayfabe injured at the time. I am just saying they should have explained why AJ,Cena, and Orton weren't there that doesn't make it look like they were being cowards.


Well, Cena is a part-timer. AJ, I think Vince figures is going to be in a match with Brock in 5 days, and probably wants AJ to look as strong as possible considering the size difference and figures AJ getting destroyed tonight isn't the best way to go about him looking as strong as possible going into the Brock match. Orton, I will give you makes no sense. But this is WWE. When does anything they do make 100% sense? It never was. Still a damn strong segment considering the current creative state of WWE. At least IMO, it was.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> No RKO's outta nowhere in that final segment. Where was Randy? And Kayfabe it made no sense for AJ to leave early knowing Raw could retaliate. This is the house he built. With Cena's absense I hope they turn it into a story where they question whether he is team Red or Team Blue. He was just on Raw.


 Kayfabe he went home early to train or relax, he has the toughest match of his life on Sunday. 

Makes perfect sense for AJ and Cena not to be there. No idea why Orton wasn't.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

The Shield and Stroman's music plays on SDL but SDL didn't get any music when they invaded Raw :lol :lmao

How come HHH and his sledgehammer wasn't part of Raw invading SDL? 



Skyblazer said:


> I'm not so sure that the mystery 5th person is going to be Paige. This seems like a bait and switch to put Natalya on the team.
> 
> I don't think they want Paige on Smackdown or to lose in her return.


Raw women's division is so stacked. Paige joins SDL and turns heel starting a feud with Charlotte.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

AJ should've been bouncing up and down while Bryan sang his praises. What a missed opportunity.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> No RKO's outta nowhere in that final segment. Where was Randy? And Kayfabe it made no sense for AJ to leave early knowing Raw could retaliate. This is the house he built. With Cena's absense I hope they turn it into a story where they question whether he is team Red or Team Blue. He was just on Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't protect the top guys though. It makes it look like they ran scared instead of risk getting beat down. In a way it's not much different that what Sami and KO did. AJ getting beat down by 4 or 5 guys doesn't make him look weak.


 Cena and Orton should have been there.

AJ it made sense to keep him out as Brock hasn't given a fuck about this and AJ has to focus on his match on Sunday.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Love how Orton just wants no part of this invasion shit :lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Loved that ending to Smackdown. Didn't expect to see the majority of the RAW roster come out and invade the show. Was shocked to see Alexa Bliss show up as most of the Champions are not a part of this. Still weird to see Bayley do heel things. 

Since I'm walking about the Women's division, that Charlotte/Natalya match was pretty good. Some nice spots and even Nattie got to stand out. Glad Charlotte won the Title though as it's about time. Huge ovation she got from the hometown crowd. All these Title changes on weekly TV have been interesting. Jinder wants his rematch soon while AJ Styles went home early. Made sense for him to not be around for the invasion. Not sure why Orton wasn't around though.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Last segment was great. Its a pity they waited so long for RAW to retaliate, would have been a fun few weeks of back and forth attacks to build up SS but there you go. 

Impressed they even had character consistency by having KO/Sami Zayn run out on defending Smackdown.

I think its ridiculous though how AJ/Brock had zero interactions, even a stare down these past two shows.

Charlotte getting the title to face Alexa makes it more intriguing a match.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tonight made me realise Smackdown has literally no Monsters, whose SD equivalent of Braun, Corbin? lol.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe so, but smackdown has an Ellsworth!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always knew Bryan was a decent promo guy, but that promo last night was fucking gold :lmao might be one of the best I've seen him cut.

The lack of AJ/Brock interacting is definitely a let down though, I agree. I get that they are trying to conserve their first interaction, but we didn't get a stare down :lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

can kurt not actually stand straight these days? I never really noticed it before but always stands with his legs half bent all the time.

https://youtu.be/Ehke7aPI9l0?t=182


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Great episode, overall. AJ and Bryan segment was amazing. The Women's Championship match was great. I was expecting Orton and Cena to come out and save the SmackDown roster. If they wanted Raw standing tall, they could've still had Braun and The Shield beat Orton and Cena in the end after overpowering them.



Rated Phenomenal said:


> Tonight made me realise Smackdown has literally no Monsters, whose SD equivalent of Braun, Corbin? lol.


Corbin was booked to Braun's counterpart on SmackDown at last year's Survivor Series but in the last moment, they replaced him with Shane. He even eliminated Braun in the Royal Rumble. If they had kept his booking consistent, then it would have been nice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That brawl was FANTASTIC wens3


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Tonight made me realise Smackdown has literally no Monsters, whose SD equivalent of Braun, Corbin? lol.


Do they really need a monster when they have 2 guys that have like a combined 29 World championships between them and 1 of them has been a sole surviver 3 times? IMO Smackdown just having Orton gives them the edge.

The way Bryan and Heyman have put over Styles tells me this match in no way is going to be a quickie. This might be similar to Brock/Punk.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Happy to see Charlotte win the title, but also don't think Natalya gets enough credit. Not denying she's something of a charisma vacuum, but she doesn't get enough props for her in-ring work imo. Solid go-home show ahead of Survivor Series, it's been a weird buildup but it's looking a pretty stacked card...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> Happy to see Charlotte win the title, but also don't think Natalya gets enough credit. Not denying she's something of a charisma vacuum, but she doesn't get enough props for her in-ring work imo. Solid go-home show ahead of Survivor Series, it's been a weird buildup but it's looking a pretty stacked card...


Her selling of the ending submission hold ("figure-eight") was atrocious.

Anyways, am I the only one who think those half Raw/half Shield shirts looked terrible? Would have been a lot cooler if the Shield just came out in their swat gear.

This SD pretty much confirmed that KO & Sami will screw over SD at SvS in some shape or form which I'm completely fine with.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Cena is a part-timer so no reason to see him yesterday.
Orton, it's different.

As for AJ, well, he had a dark match with Jinder so it's clear that the WWE didn't want to take any risks with him.
And clearly, Vince protect him for Sunday.
The purpose of Raw invasion was to totally obliterate Smackdown live.
The focus was on raw retaliation on Shane.
By the way, where's D-Bry? How could Kurt and Braun have come from the entrance?
And Jinder? Where's the Maharajah?

It's like the first Smackdown invasion when AJ was beating Ambrollins after being in a tag team match with them earlier.
These segments are just pure entertainment.
We should not overthink that.
Imagine AJ come to save the day and he's fighting the Raw roster by himself and finish in a shield powerbomb.
What a great way to look strong for Sunday. 
And Brock doesn't care about all this bullshit Raw vs Smackdown war by the way.^^


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I'd love it!* lol


Yes. 

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

foc said:


> The Shield and Stroman's music plays on SDL but SDL didn't get any music when they invaded Raw :lol :lmao
> 
> How come HHH and his sledgehammer wasn't part of Raw invading SDL?
> 
> ...


I've mentioned before about Xavier Woods on Smackdown to avoid anything with them.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

As others have said it's the details that annoyed me, I know it is nitpicky but they are things that are so simple but just always spoil this stuff. Why have The Shield's theme play, why were Kurt and Braun coming down the entrance ramp? Why did they not show Bryan going home or some explanation? The only bit I liked was Owens and Zayn heading off as it made sense. I know, they cater to the kids and the casuals but casual viewer must think these things are dumb with no explanation.

I hated the opening pep talk, The Shield looked naff in tthe half and half shirts. On a random tangent, did I see the Colons in the opening skit?


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone else feel like half of the wrestlers treat this show like a mockery/joke and don't take this business/company seriously? I get this vibe from segments like the invasion angle and awful pep talk yesterday. It's almost as if some of them conduct themselves as if they're presenting in front of a class of 4th graders. Maybe I'm overthinking it or have no idea what I'm talking about. Example: the overtop sarcastic selling everyone did towards Corbin's comment during the pep talk as if it was the sickest burn ever.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan's potshots at Lesnar

:bryan2

:heyman5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SDL was lit. :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Those Raw/Shield shirts though :reigns3


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

I second the half red/shield shirts were dumb. Made them look really self important.

I see Ko and Zayn showing up to help SDL win, showing sdl needs them and shane was dumb to over look them.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

When the Usos came to help SDL

Both of them looked at Reigns before they got attacked by Rollins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Enjoyed the Raw invasion at the end, but it's a little disappointing that the likes of AJ, Cena and Orton weren't involved. Can understand AJ and Cena to an extent, but really not sure why Orton wasn't there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those Shield/Raw shirts aren't a new idea - Seth did the same thing with his own shirt last year :lol I guess it's supposed to signify that while they will fight for Raw, ultimately their main concern is their own interests and doing what's good for The Shield.

I doubt we'll see them wearing them again, they'll prob be in the swat gear on Sunday.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Man who has been booking WWE for the last 3 weeks? Surely this is a new writer because this year has been absolutely dull otherwise.

RAW invasion was absolutely badass but it looks like Braun was expecting a running powerbomb on Shane. Didn't get it and in the end looked like a fool lol.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Charlotte/Natalya was great.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The show was alright. The Uso's promo was good so was the raw invasion. The rest was okay, Charlotte vs Natayla was way too short.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Helluva seg to close out the show, Dogg booked it well.

An actual AJ/Brock build up could've been really great over a month, similar to Punk/Brock. If they just copied that feud (minus AJ/Heyman turning etc.) it'd pop a damn good rating.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Shane's dumbass no selling 2 triple powerbombs and an Angle Slam, instead he's to busy tucking down his shirt like he's afraid to show his belly fatness.












You mean this belly fat?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

JustAName said:


> You mean this belly fat?


Ah yes, a picture from almost 2 years ago. But no, I'm talking about this belly fat. 










That gut hanging out.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy shit Primo !


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I can understand all those absentees from the brawl such as Cena, Aj, Brock, Jinder, but where the hell was Orton?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rock&Austin said:


> I can understand all those absentees from the brawl such as Cena, Aj, Brock, Jinder, but where the hell was Orton?


Too busy trash talking KO on Twitter


----------

